# my nx



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

these are befor


























and these are a mid way through progress




























































also got a new parcell tray made up, the factory one was CRAP, even managed to get the bend, and the curve bit by the seats (used part of a piano key cover) can post pics if ya want later


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

good luck with it


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

whats the plans for it?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

did you actually drive with not fenders?

btw, looks good


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

i was going to paint it gloss white, but have changed my mind to a lmetalic lime green kind of pain.
will keep it n/a, but just make it a really nice car with a heap of sounds. will keep it posted though.
and yea, i been driving it with out the guards on there...  i know i shouldnt, but yea... front numberplate in the window instead of on the bumber, looks real ricy around town, witht he pod filter sound too!


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

mzanubis said:


> did you actually drive with not fenders?


i believe the word is without. without fenders
lime green? is that really what you want?


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

hahaha, lime green i know... ill see if i can find a sample on the net somewhere...... if i go green, i can then all it the grass hopper, with its bug eyes and all..... i know i shouldnt mock my own baby, but in all honsity, its ugly different, but thats why i like the car, its different, not much around that looks like it


----------



## dirrtyjave (Aug 25, 2004)

nx's aren't ugly IMHo i love em! the thing is, they didn't release that model here in the p.i., so ill never get the chance to drive one here i love the way it looks as well coz it's different, WAY different


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

exactly my point, they are WAY different, but in an ugly bug eyed way  different can always be good, does not mean that it is bad different.... but this is the kind of green that i want.. well very closs to this, and i am very very sorry to dessicrate this holy place with this picture... but it had to be done....


----------

